# breaking bands



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey guys. First time on the forum as a member. I've been following y'all for a while and have gotten tons of great tips and ideas for how to build, shoot, and maintain my slingshots. But I have had one problem consistently. I shoot mostly hammer grip, OTT, TheraBand Gold w/ thin strips of TBG as the ties on the forks and pouch. The problem is that my bands keep tearing at the pouch attachment. I'll get 2-3 days of shooting, about an hour or two a day, before they start to tear. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

There was a very good contribution some months ago on here on how to reduce tearing at the pouch end. Maybe someone knows how to find it


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks, ruthiexxx, I'm still combing the site. There's lots of old posts that seem to go on forever...this might take a while.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Its normal for them to tear in that location and also that your getting the expected life out of flat bands. If your getting around 500 that's normal. Many other factors involved in band life from matching ammo to percentage of stretch to shape of fork tips. Buy in bulk and make your own.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I guess I was hoping for longer band life. It just seems like I spend more time changing bands than shooting. I use Jorge's band calculator (http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html)

to match the bands with the ammo and sand the forks till they're smooth as glass. Maybe I'm just expecting more out the rubber than is reasonable. For my next trick, a quicker attachment method.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

How many shots are you getting? Tapered or straight cut? Draw length and working band length. You can always cut your bands say 1/4 to 1/2 inch longer to increase band life. Throw the calculator out and figure out what works for you. Experiment with cuts and lengths. The most common mistake a new guy makes is he man bands with 3/8 in ammo or lighter. A simple formula calculator I like use : Heavy bands get heavy ammo. Light bands get lighter ammo.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Current setup = 7" bands, tapered 1" at the fork, 3/4" at the pouch and about a 30" draw, one per side. I'm shooting 1/2" - 5/8" glass marbles mostly and leftover Mardi Gras beads of about the same size or a little smaller (down to about 3/8").


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I probably average around 300 shots or so before I notice any tearing.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

TSM said:


> Current setup = 7" bands, tapered 1" at the fork, 3/4" at the pouch and about a 30" draw, one per side. I'm shooting 1/2" - 5/8" glass marbles mostly and leftover Mardi Gras beads of about the same size or a little smaller (down to about 3/8").


Are your bands 7 inches when *not* tied to the pouch and forks? If so it could be that the life of your bands is a little short due to the amount of stretch you would have when reaching your 30" draw. I also have a 30" draw and usually use just 1" X 9" straight cut bands which give me at least 500 shots (3/8 steel). Some bands have lasted quite a bit more now that I am using a smaller pouch. I think the smaller pouch size reduces the chances of having the bands and pouch hit the forks (never had a fork hit with the ammo thankfully).

Tom


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

1/2 inch marbles and beads are to light for those bands. Those are powerful bands requiring heavier ammo. If you stay with that ammo down size the bands. It takes very little to move 1/2 marbles. 5/8 " marbles will shoot nice with a 7/8 " to 3/4 " taper. Consider a straight cut also. Only use the rubber needed and you'll get the most use all round.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advise all around. I've actually just recently acquired a bunch of scrape lead from a a metal roofing company nearby, and I think it might be time to start meltin' and moldin'. Do you think the current setup would work with 3/8" lead balls or would I need to change it up or double band it?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > Current setup = 7" bands, tapered 1" at the fork, 3/4" at the pouch and about a 30" draw, one per side. I'm shooting 1/2" - 5/8" glass marbles mostly and leftover Mardi Gras beads of about the same size or a little smaller (down to about 3/8").
> ...


yeah, 7" not tied. closer to 5.5" - 6" when all tied up. I think the pouch hitting the forks may be the problem.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

3/8 inch lead will work. 3/4 to 1" taper is aggressive and lends it self to short band life especially with ammo that is to light. No need for such a taper when concerned about band life. There is always checks and balances. Lots of speed usually gives shorter band life.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I usually shoot from 30-45 feet and I guess my 1" X 9" bands are a little overpowered for 3/8" steel because I still get the occassional painful slap. So I think the next band setup I'm going to try is a 3/4" X 9" straight cut and see how it goes. Haven't tried 3/8 lead though.

There is so much great advice for these questions but you may still need to play around with the lengths/widths/tapers of the bands and try out various ammo and see what balance you can strike for band life and speed/power performance. 

Tom


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I assume you are shooting singles? Singles usually don't last as well as doubles and as been said that is way too much rubber for the ammo. For beads and marbles I would shoot single 1745s.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

yeah, I'm still pretty new to this. There's still a lot of experimenting to do as far as bands, loads, and pouches and still so much to learn. I'll keep you posted and thanks for all the help.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

5 to 6 inches is pretty short that's probably why your going through so many bands. You would probably have better luck with 7 TO 8 inches finished length


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

August West said:


> I assume you are shooting singles? Singles usually don't last as well as doubles and as been said that is way too much rubber for the ammo. For beads and marbles I would shoot single 1745s.


Correct on the singles but I don't know what "1745s" mean.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I like where this is going. I think I'll try the 9" x 7/8" or 9" 3/4" singles and see how that goes. I might need to buy stock in ThereaBand to recoup the $$ spent in broke and wasted bands.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

1745's are tubes. Different numbers depending on inner/outer size. You can read all about different bandsets and tubes in the slingshot bands and tubes section.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

1745 is a size of tubes made by dankung. Tex on here sells some tubes also that would work great and last much better than the TBG. I like TBG for high performance hunting bands but for plinking, tubes rule.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/10-meters-special-rubber-tubing-for-slingshotblack-1745-p-203.html


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I've only ever used tubes that come with the Wal-Mart Daisy slingshots years ago and managed to break a few of those. I imagine they've come a long way since then, though. How do I know how long to cut 'em, double or single, or am I just over thinking this?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Tons of info in the bands section of this forum, but 7" single 17/45 should launch marbles nice, and last and last. If you want to hunt, TBG and lead go together like beer and pizza.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

beer and pizza...I like your style. Thanks guys, I'm off to look at tubes and think about shooting stuff.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

TSM said:


> beer and pizza...I like your style. Thanks guys, I'm off to look at tubes and think about shooting stuff.


Check out http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/diy . Excellent prices and free shipping in the US! I just bought some tubes and would recommend getting 4ft worth of various kinds of tubing so that you can play around with options and find out what you like best.

Tom


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Something no one seems to have mentioned, is what are you using to tie the bands to the pouch, as therein may the problem ?......

Preferably either strips of theraband, or maybe as i very occasionally use, cotton string; and have never had a breakage at the pouch.

All of mine have been at the fork end, and fortunately only one of the bands, not both of the latex, or all 3 of the thera band gold.

So never the disaster it could of been, with a massive slap in face at full draw.

Cheers Allan


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

I can't find the post but I saw one that showed how to roll the bands at the pouch tie instead of folding it. I started doing mine this way and they seem to last much longer also.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

Joerg's calculator is very good. If you want band life from flat bands:

1) No taper.

2) Ensure that your cutting method does not leave any nicks in the sides of the bands.

3) Minimize stretch stick to 400% instead of 500% for example.

You want really good band life, switch to tubes. Tubes shoot probably 3 times as long as flats.

And I suppose with that said, Henry in Panama gets exceptional speed with tubes. You might want to talk with him about them


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I've notice a big difference by just changing to a longer, narrower band. I'm now using an 8.5" (before tying) x 3/4" - 1/2" tapered. There is a loss of power but not by much, and hands slaps are gone. I haven't changed a band in three days and no sign of tearing on any of my slingshots. Thanks for all the help on this. You guys (and gals) are awesome.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There you go !


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

TSM said:


> I've notice a big difference by just changing to a longer, narrower band. I'm now using an 8.5" (before tying) x 3/4" - 1/2" tapered.


I cut my bands 8 inches and draw a line 1 inch from each end. That's my mark when I tie, giving me 6 inches of working length.

Since I draw 30 like you, my elongation is 24 inches and my percentage is 24/6 or 400%. I get good band life.

If you were cutting to 7 inches and losing 2 to tying, then you had 25 inches elongation and 500% stretch. Now with 8.5 inches assuming the same loss, you have 23.5 inches elongation and 360% stretch. Your bands should last forever.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

TimR said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > I've notice a big difference by just changing to a longer, narrower band. I'm now using an 8.5" (before tying) x 3/4" - 1/2" tapered.
> ...


I've got four slingshots that I use in heavy rotation and one that I use more that any other. I changed the bands on that one only once since using the new band dimensions. Still shooting just as much (if not more) and so far, zero problems. Now I just need to work on hitting what I'm aiming at.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I usually shoot from 30-45 feet and I guess my 1" X 9" bands are a little overpowered for 3/8" steel because I still get the occassional painful slap. So I think the next band setup I'm going to try is a 3/4" X 9" straight cut and see how it goes. Haven't tried 3/8 lead though.
> 
> There is so much great advice for these questions but you may still need to play around with the lengths/widths/tapers of the bands and try out various ammo and see what balance you can strike for band life and speed/power performance.
> 
> Tom


Quick update**

I started shooting with 9" by 3/4" straight cut bands and I am really liking it. Plenty of speed and power for 3/8 steel at 45ft.

Cheers.

Tom


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely great that you now have a great band set up; the accuracy WILL come over time, AND practice.

Then all all you need to do is build up (only IF you want to of course) to heavier ammo/shot; and heavier bands.

Oh and of course re-learn the ballistics for this ammo/shot, and band sets.

My own shoot 20 gram lead shot/ammo, and lighter of course, exactly between the forks, to around 12 meters: which is your average hunting range anyway.

Therefore any medium game hit in the head, or my own preferred shot the cervical neck vertebra; is dead on the spot, instantly.

Cheers Allan


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah marbles are fun and all, but I would like something with a little more...umph. I'm still sitting on about 50 lbs. of scrap lead. All I need is a ladle and mold to start making my own shot, I was hoping to find it locally but it looks like I'll just have to bite the bullet (so to speak) and order it online.

BTW, it's design time on the survival slingshot. Think Rambo. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah, TSM, make you own like I did.

3 pieces of thick plank about 3 inches thick X 4 drilled hole near the corners for fixing nuts and bolts through to hold all together.

Then simply drill at the joins exact drill sizes and depths, as shown in a table sent to me by another forum member, and posted somewhere in my profiles forum pics, okay.

Sorry I am a bit lazy 10.45 pm my time to find the link; but I do know it is there somewhere among the very few pics I have posted.

In total from memory in 5 gram increments from around 10 gram to around 40 gram, I think.

Trust that you received my other direct email okay. ?...

No answer required here.

Cheers Allan


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Ah, TSM, make you own like I did.
> 
> 3 pieces of thick plank about 3 inches thick X 4 drilled hole near the corners for fixing nuts and bolts through to hold all together.
> 
> ...


Now that seems doable. That may be my project for the weekend.


----------

